# Isopod Cultures - How to extract?



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

What is the best way to extract isopods from a culture? its mixed with abg and peat with leaf litter... and they are all in the dirt... doesn't seem easyt o get them out without adding a big chuck of the dirt from the culture?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Place a thick slice of cucumber on top of the culture overnight. Pick up slice, knock Isopods into cup, feed out. Super easy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I feed mine out to the frogs by setting up a little feeding station. I scoop out some of the substrate onto a culture plate and then place that in the viv. When the frogs are done picking out the bugs from the substrate or the bugs have escaped off the culture plate into the substrate of the viv I just remove the culture plate. I do this to feed out my springtails as well.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys...

interesting...

I'd like to hear more ideas... anyone else?


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Cover 1/2 the culture with a piece of moist cardboard. Once it has been in a week or so, the iso's will often be on the underside when you lift it up. Just tap them into a cup and you are ready to roll. You can just leave the cardboard in until it rots/is eaten and then put in another one.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Second the cardboard. I will use several stacked pieces. Makes a nice between meal snack for them too. I use a modelers paintbrush to brush them off.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

good to know tips. I thought that the frogs dont eat isopods as much? arent they a little big or do the frogs only eat the babies? whats the best way to get them started in your viv and breeding instead of the frogs demolishing them all before they can get away and do there thing?

How big of containers to everyone keep their isopods in?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> good to know tips. I thought that the frogs dont eat isopods as much? arent they a little big or do the frogs only eat the babies? whats the best way to get them started in your viv and breeding instead of the frogs demolishing them all before they can get away and do there thing?
> 
> How big of containers to everyone keep their isopods in?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


lol thanks I knew thatd happen lol


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is there any anti-mold/anti-fungus stuff in cardboard?


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont see how this works... I am sure it does... but I must be doing something wrong.

I put two pieces of cardboard in but the isopods dont seem to care about the cardboard... they seem to be under the mold in an abundance... 

I flip the card board and there really isn't much under it so I didn't see how to get them...



Pumilo said:


> Second the cardboard. I will use several stacked pieces. Makes a nice between meal snack for them too. I use a modelers paintbrush to brush them off.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frankrom said:


> I dont see how this works... I am sure it does... but I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> I put two pieces of cardboard in but the isopods dont seem to care about the cardboard... they seem to be under the mold in an abundance...
> 
> I flip the card board and there really isn't much under it so I didn't see how to get them...


Nah, you're doing it right. Just make sure it's moist (not wet) and give it more time. They'll start hanging out on the bottom of it or in between the layers. Be careful when brushing them off, though, they're easily smooshed.
My giant isos eat through cardboard in no time so I put some coconut husk in a couple cultures and they seem to like congregating on the bottom of those as much as they do with the cardboard.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I used the cardboard idea for a few years but settled on what is a better solution for me...
The cardboard gets eaten and soggy and deteriorates and becomes annoying when using to get woodlice out of the culture. 
I now use a piece of corkboard you can buy it at almost any craft/department/home improvement store. It is thin and sold for use as a bulletin board. Sold in a 4-pack of 12" squares. 
When it is time to feed, I stir the substrate in the culture with a spoon, place the cork tile on the substrate for 10 seconds, then lift the cork and use a small paint brush to brush the woodlice into a culture cup. 
For this to work well the culture needs to be booming. I always have vegetable skins like pumpkin or cantelope as well as fish flake on the surface of the substrate.


----------

